# outlook / signatur erstellen



## ziriander (1. September 2002)

Hallo 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit in Outlook 2000 eine Signatur erstellt. Jetz möchte ich die Signatur ändern und weitere hinzufügen, aber ich finde die entsprechende Option nicht mehr.


thanks for help
ziriander


----------



## goela (1. September 2002)

- Im Menü Extras auf Optionen und anschließend auf die Registerkarte E-Mail-Format klicken.
- Auf Signaturauswahl klicken und dann auf Neu.

War's dass?


----------



## ziriander (1. September 2002)

jep, das wars. merci


----------

